# Newbie Question: Mercury Vapour Bulb



## bvbarmy2011 (Sep 17, 2011)

Just bought a mercury vapour bulb and connected up to dimming thermostat, but bulb does not appear to be working at all. Any advice?


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

you cannot put this bulb on a thermostat


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

have you any photos of how you are using the bulb?


----------



## bvbarmy2011 (Sep 17, 2011)

It's in a ordinary bulb holder, connected to the thermostat and plugged in.

Well, how do I control the temp in the viv without using the thermostat in relation to the bulb?


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

you need a ceramic heater or an incandesant bulb. a merc vape needs to fire up and cannot be dimmed. a photo of the tank and id of what species you are keeping would help in advising you...


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Quick answer is you can't control heat using a thermostat with an MVB, distance away from basking spot is the only way to do it with MVB bulbs :2thumb:


----------



## bvbarmy2011 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a bearded dragon, that I wish to provide UV and heat source all in one bulb, because he bangs on his UV tube at 5am and wakes me up.


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

is a mercury vap needed in this tank? who advised you to use one with a stat?


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

bvbarmy2011 said:


> I have a bearded dragon, that I wish to provide UV and heat source all in one bulb, because he bangs on his UV tube at 5am and wakes me up.


can you not securly clip the uv flouro to the top of the tank? the heat you get from a merc bulb will be intense...


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

All answers above are correct, you cannot use M.V with a stat I'm afraid.

Most reptiles jump at the lamps as they are underpowered! Reptiles are tetrachromatic and can "see"UVB!!!! So they try and get as close to an underpowered system as they can, glass dancing, jumping at lamps, laying in lamps, hanging upside down under a lamp are all indications that there is no where near enough UV energy.

John


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

i use arcadia and zoomed uv bulbs and have no problems at all...


----------



## bvbarmy2011 (Sep 17, 2011)

Buddylouis, thank you for providing the answer that I actually was looking:

Cobe: I don't really wish to get into a debate about housing bearded dragons. I cannot secure it to the top of the viv, as it is not close enough to the reptile.

ArcadiaJohn: Are you by any chance going to suggest a Arcadia 10% D3+ tube? He's already on one of those, and it already has the correct starter, so it's not a underpowered bulb.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Not at all,

Just worth measuring your fitting heights and decorations to see if he is getting the correct amount? Just a suggestion.

Most people that have lizards bouncing off the lamps have fixed it by adjusting the system or adding a reflector, get or borrow a solar meter and check it, it's the only way to be sure,
min of 100mws2 at the furthest point up to around 300 in the basking.

John 





bvbarmy2011 said:


> Buddylouis, thank you for providing the answer that I actually was looking:
> 
> Cobe: I don't really wish to get into a debate about housing bearded dragons. I cannot secure it to the top of the viv, as it is not close enough to the reptile.
> 
> ArcadiaJohn: Are you by any chance going to suggest a Arcadia 10% D3+ tube? He's already on one of those, and it already has the correct starter, so it's not a underpowered bulb.


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

I know dimmer and pulse pro stats don't work but you can use an on/off stat as a fail-safe?


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

Stevan said:


> I know dimmer and pulse pro stats don't work but you can use an on/off stat as a fail-safe?


not with a mecury vapour bulb you cant.


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

If your temps are correct the bulb shouldn't need to switch off, but if you use an on/off stat with the probe in the cool end it will turn the bulb off if the temps ever get too high, it's how I've got my beardies viv set up? 

I know they say that switching the bulb off with a stat isn't good for it but it's better than your rep being cooked should anything go wrong. So far though it's never overheated but you can never be too careful.


----------

